# Help With Watch Maker



## Maiyya (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a gold pocket watch - hallmark dated 1919 - 1920 in Chester.

On the workings it says Swiss Made & SYREN

I have been told that SYREN could be connected with Rolex?

But I cant seem to find any information at all about SYREN

Has anyone heard of SYREN or know anything about it?

Inside the gold case there is a makers mark M.B.S I cant find anything about this either.

Can anyone help please?

Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Could you please make a photo of these stamps and hallmarks?

Alas I cannot find anything about this company - at present on ebay is a syren watch!

Andreas


----------



## Maiyya (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are some photo's as requested - hope these are of some help.

I dont seem to be able to get a photo to show the smiths mark M.B.S clearly ...... The second link shows it as best as i can.

Watch Front

Inside cover 

close up on Hallmarks

Workings

Workings close up

Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, I saw this movement before... where was it??? Perhaps in a Russel Watch (T. Russel had imported swiss movements) or in watches signed "Limit"???

Andreas, yet at a loss


----------



## Maiyya (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone else give me any information about this pocket watch?

I'd really love to know more about it 

Also can anyone tell me a rough idea of what it might be worth?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll say this much...

Don't expect it to be worth much.

People often have the GROSS MISCONCEPTION...that just because something is OLD...it's immediately worth thousands, millions.

Nah. Usually a lot of antiques and whatnot, aren't worth a great deal of money. If you want to know how much it might be worth, I'd suggest consulting a watchmaker or a watch-dealer or an antiques-dealer.


----------



## escarolo (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,

Pritchard's list SYREN as a mark for RECORD WATCH CO SA Tramelan-Dessus,geneve ,London.

About value reference look this recent auction in ebay

I have seen Rolex pocket watches with Syren movement










Regards


----------



## Maiyya (Aug 1, 2008)

Thankyou very much for your help 

Its much appreciated


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Maiyya said:


> Here are some photo's as requested - hope these are of some help.
> 
> I dont seem to be able to get a photo to show the smiths mark M.B.S clearly ...... The second link shows it as best as i can.
> 
> ...


I like the snail-cam regulator on that one. Very nice watch.


----------



## Maiyya (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeorge said:


> Maiyya said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some photo's as requested - hope these are of some help.
> ...


Sorry if this a stupid question but what exactly is a "snail-cam regulator "


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Certainly,










Not a stupid question .

The regulator regulates the effective length of the hairspring on the watch's balance wheel. A watchmaker would adjust this if a watch isn't keeping good time.

The snailcam (akin to a micrometric regulator) allows the watchmaker to make miniscule adjustments and also stops the regulator moving as a result of shocks/drops.

- Jeorge


----------



## Maiyya (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeorge said:


> Certainly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much 

I'm learning lots about pocket watches and their movements ... Its all very interesting


----------

